# On emergency tax - when will I get tax credits & refund?



## Hells_Belle

I have applied for but not recieved my Tax Credits notice, so I am being taxed at the full 41% whack. Ouch.

I am assuming I get this overpayment back from Revenue and not from my emplyer, correct? Can anyone tell me:


How long it normally takes to process a tax credit form.
How I apply to get the overpayments back.
How it takes until Revenue (?) issues a payment.
Thank you!


----------



## ClubMan

See [broken link removed] for info on emergency tax which is most likely the basis on which you are being taxed right now. Did you start working for the first time in _Ireland _recently or something? If so see [broken link removed]. Have you applied for your tax credits? If so when? Have you chased this up with _Revenue_? Have you tried registering for [broken link removed] and seeing if you can change them yourself?


----------



## Hells_Belle

ClubMan said:


> Did you start working for the first time in _Ireland _recently or something? If so see [broken link removed].



Yes, exactly. My husband is Irish and we've moved from abroad at the end of last year. You are correct that I am being charged on emergency tax. 



> Have you applied for your tax credits? If so when? Have you chased this up with _Revenue_?



Yes, about eight weeks ago but I didn't chase as I had no idea how long is should or should not take. I'll chase now though!



> Have you tried registering for [broken link removed] and seeing if you can change them yourself?



As it says there, you need the number _on your tax credit notice_, so I'm a bit out of luck there, but I'm sure it will be a useful service as soon as I get the notice and the number.

So basically once the tax credit notice is issued, the Revenue will send me a cheque? Is that your understanding of what happens? I can't find anything online but the terminology is not familiar to me so I may not be doing an efficient searching job.

Thank you; I appreciate the help.


----------



## ClubMan

Hells_Belle said:


> So basically once the tax credit notice is issued, the Revenue will send me a cheque?


In respect of tax overpaid this year? No I don't think that you will get a cheque refund - your tax credits should take care of balancing this out (i.e. you will pay lower or no tax until the overpayment has been balanced) once they are issued and applied by your employer when doing payroll. 

If you are talking about tax (over)paid in 2006 then you should write to Revenue with a copy of your _P60 _for 2006 asking them to prepare a _P21_ balancing statement.


----------

